# Fibonacci rekursiv und iterativ



## Silin00 (16. Jan 2021)

Moin Zusammen;
Kann jemand mir mit dieser Aufgabe helfen?
Schreiben Sie eine Methode (mittels for- oder while-Anweisung), die die n-te Zahl der Fibonacci-Folge zurückliefert.
• Schreiben Sie eine rekursive Methode, die die n-te Zahl der Fibonacci-Folge zurückliefert.
Hinweis:
fibonacci (0) = 0
fibonacci (1) = 1
fibonacci (n) = fibonacci (n-1) + fibonacci (n-2) wenn n>1 n
ist die Position einer Zahl in Fibonacci-Folge.
Fibonacci-Folge ist 0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, …


----------



## httpdigest (16. Jan 2021)

Nur zu fragen "Kann jemand helfen?" und dann die Aufgabenstellung zu nennen, bringt hier eigentlich nie etwas.
Ein paar Standardfragen:
1. Was hast du bereits selbst versucht? (Code?)
2. Woran hapert es?
3. Was verstehst du (eventuell) nicht?
4. Wo _genau _kann man dir helfen?


----------



## coffeebean (16. Jan 2021)

Eine rekursive Methode ist eine Methode, die sich selbst aufruft. Als kleiner Startpunkt. 
Bei den Hinweisen steht eigentlich alles, was du brauchst.
Bei einer Fibonacci-Folge ist jede Zahl die Summe ihrer beiden Vorgänger, falls es daran hapert.


----------



## M.L. (16. Jan 2021)

Weiterhin könnte es eine Frage in einem Programmiertest darstellen: https://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2015/01/print-fibonacci-series-in-java-using.html


----------



## Silin00 (17. Jan 2021)

Danke 


M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Weiterhin könnte es eine Frage in einem Programmiertest darstellen: https://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2015/01/print-fibonacci-series-in-java-using.html


Danke


----------



## Silin00 (17. Jan 2021)

coffeebean hat gesagt.:


> Eine rekursive Methode ist eine Methode, die sich selbst aufruft. Als kleiner Startpunkt.
> Bei den Hinweisen steht eigentlich alles, was du brauchst.
> Bei einer Fibonacci-Folge ist jede Zahl die Summe ihrer beiden Vorgänger, falls es daran hapert.


Danke für die Erklärung


----------

